# Toby's 8th Gotcha Day!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Today is Toby's 8th Gotcha Day from the rescue. He's come a LONG way from that first night when we brought him home as a 6 month old crazy ball of energy! He's taught us so much and given us so much love in the past 8 years. 

I took him this morning for acupuncture at 8 a.m. It was already too hot to walk so he got to ride in hubby's sports car because my back isn't up to lifting him into my wheels. I decided to put the Thundershirt on him because he gets very excited and very loud in the clinic's reception area. It worked really well until a few of the staff started greeting him in high pitched voices. It worked great in the car! 

Here are a couple of (phone) blurry photos of Toby getting acupuncture for his eyes from his Dr. Feelgood, his acupuncture vet. He LOVES her, and the last photo shows him gazing up lovingly at her. 










Here he is giving Dr. Feelgood a loving gaze:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 8th Gotcha Day handsome boy!!!!! You're a pretty lucky boy to have picked out such a good mom and dad!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Toby! So exciting! You are the BEST!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 8th Gotcha Day Toby-you are one very loved lucky boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day, Toby!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Toby! You were very smart to have picked such nice people 8 years ago!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Toby is adorable!!!!!!!!!
Dr. Feelgood??? how appropriate and it is obvious darling Toby approves of her.

Happy gotcha days you guys - they are even better than birthdays to me. Hugs and kisses to lovely toby.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day, Sir Toby! Hope you are feeling much better after your treatment.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy happy gotcha day to an amazing, wonderful, adorable boy! You are lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our crew says ROO ROO ROO for Toby's Gotcha day. Hope you're having a blast!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Toby is adorable!!!!!!!!!
> Dr. Feelgood??? how appropriate and it is obvious darling Toby approves of her.
> 
> Happy gotcha days you guys - they are even better than birthdays to me. Hugs and kisses to lovely toby.


Dr. Feelgood is our nickname for his acupuncture vet, because she makes him feel so good with those needles! He just adores them. 

He's had a good day, even though it was HOT,over 100 again, but we got cloud cover a couple of hours ago, making it better all around!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Gotcha day Toby!! That's amazing that he loves going to Dr. Feelgood!! Give your boy kisses from us.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Toby i hope you had a very good day


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Toby!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana::kiss::You_Rock_ HAPPY GOTCHA DAY sweet boy !!! XXOO


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day!! You sure picked well when you picked your forever people!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day, Toby!
Cute pics, lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Toby

Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 8th Gotcha Day to sweet Tobynator, a match made in heaven. I do not remember I've every seen any Gotcha Day picture.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Gotcha day Toby! Hope you had a few Yummy Chummies


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy happy 8th Gotcha Day to you, sweet Toby. arty:

Glad the clouds helped you have a slightly less hot day on this special occasion. Going to the acupuncturist to celebrate is quite original  but if you love him and your needle treatment, it is all good.:smooch:


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Toby!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such a lucky, lovely boy to have you for his mom! Happy Gotcha, Toby!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like a great gotcha day, Toby!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Go Toby! Happy Day, time to celebrate!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy 8 years (and 1 day) Gotcha Day anniversary to Toby and his people!!

Wishing you much more time and (non health related) adventures!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Toby. Love the picture of you gazing at your doctor. You're such a handsome boy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby is my first Golden with healthy hips and my other boys were fairly sedate by age 7, except for daily walks, then they were very excited and animated. Toby amazes me with his intense and long-lasting zoomies as a senior dog. I was out for a couple of hours today and when I got back to the house he entertained me with a happy dance and barking, which concluded in zoomies.


----------

